# Louisville



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

I have never shot there and I plan on it this year. Can anyone give me insight such as how many rounds sat and sun? How much is the entry? I'm gonna jump into the pro level, what about practice?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/IndoorNationals/index.cfm


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

you've never shot there, not sure how many rounds you would do and you're going to jump into the pro level...do you have a pro liscense with the NFAA? if not you won't be shooting pro. 
Its 5 spot one round sat one round sunday, $5 to practice when space is available. If you want to shoot in the pro level you better plan on shooting 60x's each day


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are already shooting ASA Pro or any other org's pro level, then you would have to join and shoot NFAA Pro Division. If you are presently shooting semi pro or lower am level, then you can join NFAA (if not already member) and shoot in an amateur class. Many asa and ibo pro's are also nfaa pro division members. Wolf is right; it will take two 300 rounds with all X's to get in the shootoff. GOOD LUCK if you go. :thumbs_up


----------



## "Supertec" (Sep 3, 2009)

lol ... better make that just about in any division .. my division BHFS was won with 600 and 119x i believe .. re-donkulous with bow hunter equipment.

Ill be shooting the same class again this year as i had the most fun with the bowhunter guys then the freestyle and pro guys.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I will be there in the BHFS also. Going for fun and experience.


----------



## "Supertec" (Sep 3, 2009)

Sounds good hooper ... ill be shooting my alphaelite with 12inch bee stinger and tox 5300 light ... bow is black and chrome .. im in my profile .. you see me say hi !! youll have a blast .


----------



## Auzz00 (Feb 11, 2011)

My first year shooting here as well.. I can shoot 300's but now with 60 x; High 40's Low 50's.. I'm shooting flights just for the experience of the big shoot. I'm excited to see it happen and participate.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

"Supertec" said:


> lol ... better make that just about in any division .. my division BHFS was won with 600 and 119x i believe .. re-donkulous with bow hunter equipment.
> 
> Ill be shooting the same class again this year as i had the most fun with the bowhunter guys then the freestyle and pro guys.


Last year 120 X's won BHFS..................


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

How are the shooting times for Sunday determined? I know it's by flight, but is it usually top flights late in the day or does it vary? I've got a long drive back home so I'm trying to figure out if I'll be able to go.


----------



## "Supertec" (Sep 3, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> Last year 120 X's won BHFS..................


Thanks for clearing up that extra "X" ... still a very impressive score without long bars or lenses.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

MrKrabs said:


> How are the shooting times for Sunday determined? I know it's by flight, but is it usually top flights late in the day or does it vary? I've got a long drive back home so I'm trying to figure out if I'll be able to go.


Championship line goes after the flight lines and flights are first on Sunday.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> Championship line goes after the flight lines and flights are first on Sunday.


Your original plan was to mesmerize us with that avatar wasnt it.LOL I finally woke up after starring at it four about five minutes,LOL


----------



## "Supertec" (Sep 3, 2009)

21 days and counting ... i cant wait.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

As soon as you walk into the shooting venue and get over the shock of how big the place is.
Walk up to the shooting line and stand there for a bit and look at the target butts and then you will see its just like shooting 20yds at your home range or any where else.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Hoosiers! :cheer2:


----------

